# Hi everyone, new on here!



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi all

New on here (bit of my background info can be found here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285856.0). So good to see there's a regional forum on here too, hope I can get plenty of advice and support! And hopefully provide some too


----------



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Irishflower!  Welcome, everyone here is really nice.  Hopefully we'll all be able to help each other with advice and support.


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Bazinga!  Just had a wee nosey at your blog - you're one witty lady and articulated perfectly how I feel with all those pesky questions/comments  

Have a feeling that we're from the same part of this wee country!

Good luck to you!


----------



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh-er....now I'm intrigued   

Thank you for your comments and if your ever need to chat - feel free to PM me.33


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

It was the mention of craigavon lakes   !!!


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome, 
The girls on here are great you could not go through treatment without them  

fi xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Irishflower and welcome to this rollercoaster, the girls on here are great and will be a massive help to you along this journey.  Where are you with treatment, investigations etc...

Wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

THank you all so much!


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi babydreams, been TTC since 2008 - went to GP finally at end of 2011, was referred and had first NHS fertility appointment in Jan this year.  All tests/scans showed no obvious reason so so far is 'unexplained'.  We've since decided to opt for private treatment (not sure what form the treatment will take yet!) and have our first appointment at Origins in a couple of weeks.

So that's my story so far


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Origin is a good clinic and ive heard really good reports, good luck with your appt in the coming weeks and i hope your dreams come true.  Remember to keep in contact and let us know how your getting on.  We are here to support you along the way.


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks so much, really appreciate it.  Will definitely be relying on here a lot more in coming weeks!  All the very best for you too x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Irishflower

Ive just had a cycle with origin i found the whole experience brill compared to the rfc.. Sadly i ended up having a miscarriage :-(.

Just have had review consent forms signed to go again..

Good luck in your journey

Jillyhen


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Jillyhen    The best luck in the world to you for going again.....


----------

